# I enjoy pissing people off



## Repent (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey SAS people ,

I have this weird thing that whenever I manage to get someone pissed off or offended, I get this uncontrollable smirk and I'm laughing on the inside , I don't do it on purpose but I make a lot of cynical remarks that eventually piss people off and when they react on it I make another cynical remark that (no ****) makes them even more mad , I'm actually getting a grin by the thought. 
And the above is just an example I also like to make a remark when someone ****s up so I know they get this '**** YOU' feeling towards me , it just makes me laugh. 
However there is the fear that I get a fist to the face but I mostly pick the right people to make a remark to(and I dont do it all the time , just occasionally)
Also I absolutely LOVE dodgeball , whenever I manage to throw a ball *hard* into someones face I'm just dying of laughter right on the field , I actually have to turn away for them to not see me laughing.
And okay , now I typed this you must all think I'm a horrible human being that enjoys pissing people off just for his own personal gain , I'm not. I'm actually the "friendly-type-of-guy-which-people-take-adventage-of" and apart from that, I dont like typing I'm friendly because it feels like I'm making other people think I'm full of myself. 

I'm kind of wondering "what's wrong with me?" lol.


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

hey you don't just enjoy pissing people off. you also enjoy DODGEBALL,lol.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry had to.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Repent said:


> "friendly-type-of-guy-which-people-take-adventage-of"


Do people tell you your friendly or is this an image you've made for yourself. I've been around for a little while and I can tell you that I have never met a friendly person who enjoy pissing people off and enjoys hitting others in the face with a ball. You could try paying attention to what you are thinking while your getting this pleasure and I'm sure that will tell you what's wrong.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't bear the thought of pissing somebody off. I go really far out of my way to avoid pissing people off. And when I do piss somebody off, I feel awful for hours afterwards. 

I assumed that this was a characteristic mindset of SAD. Reading over Repent's post, I'm not sure if this is something other than SAD or some strange variation of SAD. My first reaction was that he was on the wrong forum. But I suppose you can still be very anxious about what people think of you and NOT be a people-pleaser. 

I'm interested to hear what other people have to say about this.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe it's because you're that 'friendly-type-of-guy-which-people-take-adventage-of' as you said, and this is your way of feeling more powerful. Maybe it's just a case of the bullied becomes the bully. There would be alot more to you and your situation than you have posted here. You need to find a better way to vent your frustrations.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe it's because you feel like you're regaining some control by pissing other people of after being constantly taken advantage of. 

Directing your revenge on the wrong people. Instead of getting revenge on people who take advantage of you, you just piss off innocent people so that you don't feel weak.


----------



## Ultima (Jul 12, 2011)

I love making people angry as well  I dont care who it is.


----------



## EVADER (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with most of the previous posts. But I would love to play dodgeball AGAINST you... Haha!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadistic_personality_disorder


----------



## willwhaley08 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Writers who enjoy pissing people off*

Joel Stein opened up about how he enjoys pissing people off on the podcast Man School with Caleb Bacon. Check it out: bit.ly/manschool13


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Repent said:


> Hey SAS people ,
> 
> I have this weird thing that whenever I manage to get someone pissed off or offended, I get this uncontrollable smirk and I'm laughing on the inside , I don't do it on purpose but I make a lot of cynical remarks that eventually piss people off and when they react on it I make another cynical remark that (no ****) makes them even more mad , I'm actually getting a grin by the thought.
> And the above is just an example I also like to make a remark when someone ****s up so I know they get this '**** YOU' feeling towards me , it just makes me laugh.
> ...


Hmm..not saying you are..& maybe it's some kinda trauma from when you were young i dunno:stu..but this is def. what i would call evil or sinister:twisted...have u..maybe tried to talk to someone about it?..like family or someone..bcus..i can't rap my brain around someone who has SA..but enjoys upsetting people:con...the two just don't mix..if anything a recipe for disaster...if anything someone with SA..usually wants someone to like them..not the other way round... i..dunno..like i said..maybe talk to somebody..a counselor..& therapist..anyone that will listen..or look up some behavioral techniques that might curb this...cus i'am concerned u may end up getting someone hurt..or even yourself....i know you don't mean it..but there's nothing ok about this..it sounds serious...& even people without SA..have feelings..even the angry ones.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm nicer irl.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You feel like you've got the power?


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate people like you no offense.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

screwing with people in real life is so much fun  When im not with people i troll people in online games


----------

